
A NASA Engineer Was Required to Unlock His Phone at the Border - gizmodo59
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/02/a-nasa-engineer-is-required-to-unlock-his-phone-at-the-border/516489/?single_page=true
======
codycraven
I'm sorry but there's no way I would give into this invasive search protocol
as a citizen.

Even if a judge rules that the 4th amendment is not violated (good luck
holding that up), then the 5th amendment surely could be invoked. Seeing as
you're not being charged with any specific crime, if any data found on your
device is construed as being an infraction of some law then giving your
passcode would have been self incrimination.

